# Fahrt Riva del Garda - Rovereto Bahnhof



## LIIT (6. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am 30.08. wollen wir nachmittags mit dem Zug von Rovereto nach Garmisch fahren (ohne Bikes nur 2 Personen). 

Jetzt wüßte ich gerne, wie wir am Besten von Riva nach Rovereto kommen. Hab im Internet das Busunternehmen "Atesina" gefunden, die fahren regelmäßig von Riva nach Rovereto, allerdings ist die Homepage nur auf Italienisch.

Ich würde gerne wissen, von wo die Busse in Riva losfahren (wir sind am Monte Brione)? Wie lange sind die Busse bis Rovereto unterwegs und was kostet die Fahrt so in etwa??

Gibts am Bahnhof Rovereto evtl. auch einen Parkplatz, wo man ein Auto für eine Woche parken kann?? Wenn ja, kostet der Parkplatz etwas und ist dieser evtl. bewacht??

Danke im Voraus für eure Infos.
Grüße
LIIT


----------



## Elmar Neßler (6. August 2008)

... gelöscht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (6. August 2008)

Hallo Elmar, 

einfach oben nochmal genau lesen und dann dein Posting überdenken.

Kleiner Tipp: es geht ums Rad. )


----------



## sluette (6. August 2008)

kostet per taxi ca. 50. haben wir uns im juni geteilt, dann passt's...


----------



## iglg (6. August 2008)

Der Bus fährt an der Hauptstraße vor diesem kleinen Kiosk auf der rechten Seite der Hauptstraße vom Zentrum Riva Richtung Torbole ab. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die auch Bikes mitnehmen. Er ist am Wochenende morgens gegen 9:30 zwar immer sehr leer gewesen und könnte Bikes mitnehmen, aber ob das erlaubt ist, weiß ich nicht.
Die Fahrt dauert weniger als eine Stunde


----------



## LIIT (7. August 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Der Bus fährt an der Hauptstraße vor diesem kleinen Kiosk auf der rechten Seite der Hauptstraße vom Zentrum Riva Richtung Torbole ab. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die auch Bikes mitnehmen. Er ist am Wochenende morgens gegen 9:30 zwar immer sehr leer gewesen und könnte Bikes mitnehmen, aber ob das erlaubt ist, weiß ich nicht.
> Die Fahrt dauert weniger als eine Stunde



Hallo,
wir werden ohne Bikes mit dem Bus fahren, sind nur zu zweit. Die Bikes warten derweil auf uns in Garmisch. Wir werden auch erst nachmittags in Riva ankommen, irgendwas zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr.
Fahren da dann auch noch Busse??
Danke    LIIT


----------



## techstar (7. August 2008)

Hi!

Versuchs mal damit:
http://www.ttspa.it/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1.

Noch gibts die Seite nur auf italienisch, Deutsch und Englisch sind offensichtlich geplant.

Fürn 30.08. bekomme ich folgendes ausgespuckt (extraurbano):


----------



## Agassi (7. August 2008)

Einsteigen am Busbahnhof in Riva (paar Meter nach Kreisel Rtg. Argo). Bussteig 7.
An der Haltestelle im Ort oder Torbole kann es sein, dass der Busbauch schon voller Bikes ist und ihr auf den nächsten Bus warten müsst.

Preis: 3.00 od 3.50, Bike 1 Euro

Abfahrt pünktlich. Beim Einladen der Bikes wird sogar geholfen.

PS: Gegenüber für Bahnhof in Roveretto gibts guten Capu, wenn ihr noch etwas warten müsst.


----------



## Agassi (8. August 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat denn der Bus?



Blau


----------



## LIIT (20. August 2008)

techstar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Versuchs mal damit:
> http://www.ttspa.it/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1.
> ...



Hallo Techstar,
Du hattest mir freundlicherweise einen Auzug über die Busverbindungen von Riva nach Rovereto Bahnhof geschickt, super klasse.
Ich habs jetzt mal selber auf der Internetseite versucht und wollte wissen, wann denn noch ein Bus zwischen 12:00 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr fährt, aber irgendwie bin ich zu dösig. kannst Du mir nochmal helfen??
Besten Dank im Voraus und Grüße
LIIT


----------



## techstar (20. August 2008)

LIIT schrieb:


> Hallo Techstar,
> Du hattest mir freundlicherweise einen Auzug über die Busverbindungen von Riva nach Rovereto Bahnhof geschickt, super klasse.
> Ich habs jetzt mal selber auf der Internetseite versucht und wollte wissen, wann denn noch ein Bus zwischen 12:00 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr fährt, aber irgendwie bin ich zu dösig. kannst Du mir nochmal helfen??
> Besten Dank im Voraus und Grüße
> LIIT



hello,

no prob, hier der plan:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIIT (20. August 2008)

Super klasse, vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
Viele Grüße und eine gute Zeit.
LIIT


----------



## transalbi (22. August 2008)

Noch einfacher geht es mit dem Bike. Ca eine Stunde.
Übersicht und GPS-Tracks hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.6291.html

Albi


----------



## NATRIX (5. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich suche die ganze Zeit Informationen ob man in der Buslinie von Rovereto-Malcesine und umgekehrt sein Bike mitnehmen kann...leider konnte mir keiner Auskunft geben...

Könnt ihr mir da Helfen?
Danke


----------



## transalbi (8. April 2009)

NATRIX schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> Ich suche die ganze Zeit Informationen ob man in der Buslinie von Rovereto-Malcesine und umgekehrt sein Bike mitnehmen kann...leider konnte mir keiner Auskunft geben...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da Helfen?
> Danke



Die Busse nehmen Bikes mit im Rahmen vorhanden Platzes im Unterboden. D.h. unter Umständen Vorderrad raus und Sattel ebenso.

Albi


----------



## Fette Qualle (8. April 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Die Busse nehmen Bikes mit im Rahmen vorhanden Platzes im Unterboden. D.h. unter Umständen Vorderrad raus und Sattel ebenso.
> 
> Albi



na, Glück gehabt würde ich sagen. Uns wurde die Fahrradmitnahme schon mehrmals verweigert. Die Unterboden-Stauräume waren jedesmal leer, also daran konnte es nicht liegen. Und wir waren immer auch nur zu zweit - und haben wirklich freundlich gefragt!!
Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur davon abraten, sich darauf zu verlassen.


----------



## UncleHo (9. April 2009)

NATRIX schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> Ich suche die ganze Zeit Informationen ob man in der Buslinie von Rovereto-Malcesine und umgekehrt sein Bike mitnehmen kann...leider konnte mir keiner Auskunft geben...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da Helfen?
> Danke



Es gibt keine direkte Linienbusverbindung von Rovereto nach Malcesine. Von Rovereto Bus nach Riva nehmen und dann entweder in Torbole oder Riva in den Bus nach Verona, der in Malcesine hält, umsteigen.

Anbei die aktuellen Fahrpläne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

